# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Motorradl thread

## MrEF

hallo zusammen

mich würd mal interessieren wer von euch welches motorrad fährt.
ich will demnächst auch den a-schein nachholfen.
fotos sind auch erwünscht.

vielen dank

lg
georg

----------


## dermo

ich werd ab märz a Vespa fahrn

----------


## rembox

www.mc-nett.no/husqvarna/02-h...sm-570-r-3.jpg

entweder in a paar wochen oder erst next frühjahr

zZ nur ein hässlichen brot klump plastik gay 50ccm roller lol -.-

----------


## dermo

ehhh, nix plastik, alles sehr gute ware +gg+ 

es bringt sich sicher was, auch wenns nur 50ccm sind   

... ich finds nicht hässlich.+hm++g+

----------


## rembox

um herr gotts willen!

vespas kann und darf man eh nich so betiteln 

das war die beschreibung für meinen obergeilen verkackten drecks sphera roller lol

ich will ein auto ;(

----------


## noohm

Kawasaki zx-6r BJ. 97 und a Suzuki dr 350 BJ. 93.

bin mit beiden hoch zufrieden

----------


## JackTheRipper

meins...hat sich aba verändert.

----------


## JackTheRipper

den schwulen lenker hab i zb nimma drauf.@nek: ich wüsst wo du husquarna sehr billig her bekommst. zumindest warens billig! 6000 euro für a 510er (neues 05er auslaufsmodell). ps:wenn die bilder zu groß sind müssts mas sagen, dann änder ichs auf anhang um.

----------


## rembox

na danke !

ich bekomm n 04 er modell mit 5k km für 2000 eier von nem kumpel

----------


## JackTheRipper

naja....5t km ist für so a hochgezüchtetes ding scho a ganze menge. würd ich ma überlegen. wenn der noch keinen großen motorservice gmacht hat dann kann des jederzeit mal soweit sein.

----------


## ykcor

so. ich gehör seit dieser saison auch dazu.

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

hab i kaputtgefahren und mutiert gerade zum Drop-Radl.Sorry für die schlechte Qualität.

----------


## JackTheRipper

nett. allerdings würd i da mal an neuen hinterreifen empfehlen. fährt sich mit stoppeln wesentlich bessa im gelände

----------


## ykcor

weiss ich. im nassen is er kaum noch fahrbar  die ganz zeit nur am durchdrehen und in kurven die ganze zeit nur am rausschieben... is aber vorn genauso.

----------


## JackTheRipper

> is aber vorn genauso


  na dann gleichts sich eh aus :Wink:  was isn des eigentlich genau für a eisen? i kanns bei de hinigen plastiks leida nimma erkennen.
i geh jetzt a bissl "querdurchdenwaldfahrenundförsteraufdiepalmebring  en" nachdem keina lust hat mit mir auf die strecke zu fahren weils REGNET  ma...solche mimosen.

----------


## Chris

Dann kauf Dir lieber jetzt eine gebrauchte Yamaha XT oder so eine Kraxen, die hat dann vermutlich eh von Haus aus nur 34 PS oder kann leicht gedrosselt werden. Die fladert Dir keiner mehr, also brauchst nur eine Haftpflichtversicherung, und wennst sie umlegst ists's völlig wurscht.
Mit der lernst dann gscheit fahren. Und in 2 Jahren überlegst Dir dann, wie's weitergehen soll.  :Twisted:

----------


## fipu

Zwar bisschen spät, aber doch noch.
Kauf dir lieber was grösseres, und drossle es. 
Sowieso würde ich keinem raten, mit einer Friteuse à la Aprillia RS 125 die Prüfung zu fahren. Auf den Dingern hast du eine so beschissene Sitzposition, da sind sämtliche Manöver, welche du bei der Prüfung fahren musst, doppelt so schwer. Da bist du mit einer Enduro (aufrechte Sitzposition) viel besser dran.
Ich habe die kleine Prüfung noch mit einer guten alten Yamaha DT gemacht. Das waren noch Zeiten...

Also, wenn du schon ein Traummopped hast, welches nicht zu teuer ist, dann kauf dass, kastrier es auf 34 PS und fahr damit rum.

Die Versicherungskosten kann ich dir nicht sagen. Bei uns in der Schweiz zahle ich im Jahr ca. CHF 200.- (140 Euro) Verkehrssteuer (oder wie das auch immer heisst) und nochmal ca. CHF 1100.- (750 Euro) Versicherung.

----------


## JackTheRipper

wobei die manöver der fahrprüfung sowieso kein problem sein sollten. egal mit welchem bike.

ansonsten würd ich ma auch a ältere kraxen kaufen zum anfangen. oder wennst drauf scheisst gleich a große und ohne drossel fahren. so hätt ich des gemacht. die drossel is bei den meisten sowieso spätestens nach einem monat heraussen. aba für die strasse bin i no zu unvernünftig. ich wart mal bis es mich im gelände gscheid zreisst und dann werd i drüber nachdenken.

hab übrigens a alte yamsl xt 500  :Smile:  lustiges gefährt, macht im richtigen gelände saumäßig spass  :Wink:

----------


## Chris

> hab übrigens a alte yamsl xt 500  lustiges gefährt, macht im richtigen gelände saumäßig spass


Wie alt? Die mit silbernem Tank? Oder doch neuer?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JackTheRipper

na, schwarzer tank, bj. 90 wenn ich nicht irre.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris

> na, schwarzer tank, bj. 90 wenn ich nicht irre.


Die gelb-schwarze? Sehr lustiges Teil, meine Mutter hat die 350er gehabt. Mit Trommelbremse  :EEK!:

----------


## JackTheRipper

schwarz rot is meine. hinten trommelbremse, vorne scheibenbremse  :Smile:  muss fast mal fotos machen wenn wir damit unterwegs sind. der wird echt nix gschenkt  :Twisted:

----------


## Flewrider

jep, die geht jenach Fahrer noch recht derb ab...  :Wink: 
naja, wenn man bedenkt das man vor 15 Jahren mit sonem Teil der Chef schlechthin war...und das die kompromislose maschine fürs Gelände, hehe
ich frag mich manchmal auch ob meine WR in 10 Jahern belächelt wird, und die Leute sagen dann : , Das waren noch Männer die sich mit solchen Maschienen offroaden gehn getraut haben!...' 
naja mal sehen...

----------


## dört

> ach ja,was haltet ihr von so einem teil? haben die strassenzulazzung?


ich habe mir letzte woche eine gebrauchte KTM 400 LC4 Super Competition gekauft. war ursprünglich eine vollcross maschine und wurde vom vorbesitzer "zulassungstauglich" umgebaut. das ist eigentlich kein problem. was du brauchst ist meineswissens licht, hupe, grösserer kotschutzlappen hinten und rückspiegel ... und natürlich der auspuff, der eine gewisse db-grenze nicht überschreiten darf. je nachdem braucht es vielleicht noch das eine oder andere teil, das typengeprüft ist, was ja im mx-sport nicht der fall sein muss (natürlich baut man einiges nach dem tüv wieder ab :Twisted:  ). letzte woche war ich bei moto mader, der hat solche occasionen, die meines wissens auch strassentauglich sind. schau doch mal vorbei oder check die occasionen auf: www.moto-mader.ch

----------


## JackTheRipper

fährst mit dem nur auf der strasse oder auch im gelände?

----------


## fipu

@Fünsee

Oder geh auf www.motorradhandel.ch 

Dort fiendest du so ziemlich alles, was die Händler in der Schweiz so anbieten. Wenn du günstiger davon kommen willst, geh mal an ein Rasenrennen, Cross-Rennen oder am Wochenende an eine Cross-Strecke, dort ist es auch oft möglich, eine Maschine (halt von einem Privaten) zu kaufen.

----------


## dört

> fährst mit dem nur auf der strasse oder auch im gelände?


fast ausschliesslich im gelände und im wald. motoradfahren auf der strasse ist viel zu gefährlich! ich habe mich für eine "strassentaugliche" maschine entschieden, damit ich keinen kastenwagen oder anhänger brauche. ich kann so auf der strasse fahren, bis ich ins gelände "tauche".

----------


## JackTheRipper

:Way To Go:

----------


## dört

... und was fährst du im moment für ein moped?

----------


## JackTheRipper

is weiter vorne eh schon mal drinnen:
www.directupload.net/show/d/696/sEYG2ESL.jpg

----------


## dolcho

ich finds voll lustig.
Jeder hat komplett andere Erfahrungen / Meinungen was Kupplung benutzen angeht  :Smile: 

Ich glaub beim nächsten WM Lauf - bei dem ich zuschau - werd ich mich mal
an die Fahrer ranmachen und sie fragen wann sie die Kupplung benutzen.
Hoffentlich schauen sie mich nicht nur blöd an  :Smile: 

Ich hab mir nochmal aktuelle Bilder vom Motocross / Supercross angeschaut...
ich seh da keinen einzigen Fahrer auf "Japano Bikes" mit hydral. Kupplung.

----------


## motocrossandi

ich fuhr am Anfang immer mit Kupplung , beim rauf und runterschalten.

doch ich kam drauf, dass man auf der gerade besser dran ist , ohne kupplung hoch zu schalten , . . . 
man kann schön den Lenker halten und braucht auch nur ganz kurz vom gas weggehen . . .

beim runterschalten , fuhr ich immer mit kupplung, da ich wieder in der kurve ,. sie benötigte´um raus zu beschleunigen  :Wink: 

mfg
andi

----------


## dolcho

@ motoandi 
me,too !
aber anscheinend hat da jeder andere Ansichten.

----------


## Chris

> @ motoandi
> 
> me,too !
> aber anscheinend hat da jeder andere Ansichten.


Ich glaub nicht, dass es verschiedene Ansichten gibt. Es gibt hier nur ein paar Leute die wirklich regelmäßig ihre Mopetten ausreiten. Und es gibt ein paar Leute die schlaue Bücher lesen (vielleicht noch auf Englisch), aber sonst keine Ahnung davon haben, wie das dann im wirklich Leben so ist, wenn man plötzlich 50, 100 oder 150 PS zwischen den Beinen hat  :Big Grin:

----------


## dolcho

gut möglich. naja, auf Dauer merkt jeder was für einen besser funtioniert oder auch nicht.

achja...ich glaub die Karre war danach reif für die Entsorgung^^

aber wer kommt auch auf die Idee sowas zu springen  :Smile: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM4HvDwYqa8&NR

----------


## motocrossandi

> aber wer kommt auch auf die Idee sowas zu springen 
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM4HvDwYqa8&NR



baaam  :EEK!:  
wahnsinnig flüssig gefahren  :Cool:  
doch leider bissl zu kurz , aber wies den gleich so raushebt  :EEK!:

----------


## dört

> Ich glaub nicht, dass es verschiedene Ansichten gibt.


Lies nochmalls ein paar Einträge durch und Du wirst feststellen, *DASS ES DOCH* verschiedene Ansichten gibt. Oder wolltest Du schreiben "Ich *WILL* nicht, dass es verschiedene Ansichten gibt." ... würde mich dann so an komische "rote" Staatsformen erinnern  :Twisted:  




> Und es gibt ein paar Leute die schlaue Bücher lesen (vielleicht noch auf Englisch)


 :Mr. Orange:  Ich habe Deinen wink verstanden ... sorry, dass ich lesen kann (übrigens auch auf französisch, spanisch und italienisch :Twisted:  )

----------


## dolcho

rausheben?
ich glaub mit nem Serienfahrwerk hätts ihn fürchterlich aufgstellt..

----------


## DasMatti

> rausheben?
> ich glaub mit nem Serienfahrwerk hätts ihn fürchterlich aufgstellt..


da kann er froh sein das es keins ist....

----------


## dolcho

ach der Mann kann ganz gut mit Schmerzen umgehen...
des is a harter Hund  :Smile:

----------


## motocrossandi

> rausheben?


meinte, beim zweiten "double",nach der kurve.
bei dem sprung, wo er zu kirz gekommen ist . . . da beschleunigt er raus, und katapultiert sich in die höhe  :EEK!:  
der luftstand und die weite sind ein wahnsinn  :EEK!:

----------


## dolcho

achso. hab ich falsch verstanden.

du meinst den quadtriple  :Smile: 
jaja, der Bursch war schon immer bisserl ärger als alle anderen.
Kein Wunder das es einige Fahrer gibt, die Angst haben ,wenn Bubba
von hinten kommt.
Der nimmt wenig bis gar keine Rücksicht auf seine Gegner - sprich Opfer  :Smile:

----------


## dolcho

ah. ich seh grad.
er kommt auch drüber, wenn er will  :Smile:   www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mefm3...elated&search=

----------


## pAz

crash von am freund vo uns
ant west auf seiner heimstrecke im qualifign...
starker seitenwind und aufgrund einer platte im unterarm und den schmerzen vom armbruch kurz davor hat ers ned halten können...

ihm is nix passiert auser wider was in dem arm,aber nochmal glück ghabt..

www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMjAx356pfU

lg

----------


## JackTheRipper

zacher speed  :EEK!:   zum glück is da ned mehr passiert!

----------


## fipu

Ich geh mir nächste Woche diese mal anschauen:

KTM Nr.1

und diese:

KTM Nr. 2

Verkaufe ev. meine Kawa und da sollte schon noch etwas bei rausschauen. Und so was als Nachfolge wäre halt perfekt... wieder...


Unten noch ein Kumpel von mir, bei seinem anderen Hobby neben dem DH'len.

----------


## Brody

> Ich geh mir nächste Woche diese mal anschauen:
> 
> KTM Nr.1
> 
> und diese:
> 
> KTM Nr. 2
> 
> Verkaufe ev. meine Kawa und da sollte schon noch etwas bei rausschauen. Und so was als Nachfolge wäre halt perfekt... wieder...
> ...


schaut sehr geil aus die ktm. kann es ein, dass du zweimal den selben link geschickt hast?

----------


## fipu

> schaut sehr geil aus die ktm. kann es ein, dass du zweimal den selben link geschickt hast?


Kann nicht nur sein, ist so... :Redface:  

Habs geändert. Dank dir!

----------


## smelly

> Ich geh mir nächste Woche diese mal anschauen:
> 
> KTM Nr.1
> 
> und diese:
> 
> KTM Nr. 2
> 
> Verkaufe ev. meine Kawa und da sollte schon noch etwas bei rausschauen. Und so was als Nachfolge wäre halt perfekt... wieder...
> ...


da würd ich ganz klar zur 525 tendieren....  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

ich glaub die haben spass  :Big Grin: 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoL1n...eature=related

----------


## rembox

sodale....endlich wieder was unterm arsch. da sollte auch dem jack sein herz aufgehen  :Smile: 

s6.directupload.net/file/d/15...yitwa_jpg.htm#

450iger husky.

----------


## JackTheRipper

jawoll!  :Cool:   wilkommen im club! :Rock:  
geiles bike! ich hoff die bereifung bleibt  :Wink: 
lampenmaske is a bissl gewöhnungsbedürftig, aba sonst optisch eines der schönsten bikes. was für baujahr?
vü spaß damit, ich möcht actionfotos sehn!

----------


## rembox

ist 05er baujahr mit den 07 design. 
die bereifung bleibt übern winter (ist sogar eingetragen). wird aber im sommer mit den schon zur verfügung stehenden sachen als sumo umgebaut. bin halt doch eher da angesiedelt - hab zwar genug crossstrecken in der umgebung aber da komm ich nur mit transporter hin, wofür kein geld da ist  :Frown:

----------


## JackTheRipper

schade, da entgeht dir einiges  :Wink:  meine is auch angemeldet und ich fahr hin und wieder strasse mit ein paar sumo fahrern, is aber ned mal halb so lustig wie im dreck!
DAFÜR ist dein bike gebaut:  :Peace:

----------


## rembox

eh klar, aber jedesmal 40km mit den armen stollen über alphalt rollen, dann den ganzen blinker/lichtscheiss abbauen ist mir einfach zu stressig. 
wenn ich in 2-3 jahren gut betucht bin kauf ich mir einfach noch ne yz450 als cross und n transporter haha.

----------


## JackTheRipper

> eh klar, aber jedesmal 40km mit den armen stollen über alphalt rollen, dann den ganzen blinker/lichtscheiss abbauen ist mir einfach zu stressig. 
> wenn ich in 2-3 jahren gut betucht bin kauf ich mir einfach noch ne yz450 als cross und n transporter haha.


hast eh recht, würd ich auch nicht machen. nach 40km sind die stollen nämlich gut bedient. das blinker zeug wär mir egal, ich fahr auch immer ohne rum. haben mich sogar schon aufgehalten und nix gesagt. nur das schräge nummernschild sollte ich ändern haben sie gemeint  :Wink:  nix wegen fehlende blinker, fehlende spiegel, zu lauter nicht eingetragener auspuff, nicht eingetragene offene leistung, nicht strassen zugelassene reifen, kaputtes bremslicht, usw. hab wahrscheinlich auch die richtigen bullen erwischt :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rembox

ach...war dein nummernschild nur aufm satellitenbild zu erkennen....tztztz

----------


## JackTheRipper

so ungefähr... aber des is eh scho fetznhin. hält die vibrationen ned aus :Confused:

----------


## mAsKeD

> so ungefähr... aber des is eh scho fetznhin. hält die vibrationen ned aus


die vibrationen oder die etwas zu steil geratenen wheelis?? ;P

----------


## JackTheRipper

> die vibrationen oder die etwas zu steil geratenen wheelis?? ;P


so steil fallen die wheelies bei mir nicht aus  :Wink: 

sind schon die vibrationen, vor allem sieht man in der dunkelheit 30cm lange flammen beim endrohr raus, wenn sie im bergab schubbetrieb schiesst. und das nummernschild ist fast direkt dahinter... :Twisted:

----------


## JackTheRipper

> die absoluten mx basics^^
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ7PJ4qtc1E


FETT :EEK!: 

rennen von vor zwei wochen: www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMiyz8zk4mY

6h in so einem gelände fahren, das geht an die substanz!

----------


## rembox

Wie jedes Jahr...
Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit. Mein gerade frisch reingekommenes Baby wurde erstmal gründlich auseinandergenommen obwohl es absolut keinen Grund dafür gab.

----------


## Judge

hier ma meins is halt ausm i-net aber ich habs daham stehn
image.dirtrider.com/f/9437400...+side_view.jpg
24ps 6gang getunt :Angel:

----------


## rembox

Ja sowas habsch auch  :Smile:  
allerdings nur 4 gäne 110 ccm und keine 10 ps. macht trotzdem spass  :Smile:

----------


## mankra

Gestern mein 2. Enduro Rennen mitgefahren, in St.Magarethen (wo auch die 4C Strecke ist). Ist zwar nur eine Wiesen-Strecke, war trotzdem ganz lustig:

2 Videos vom Rennen:
Lauf 1:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd6HDk9FM7E
Lauf 2: (müßte in Kürze funktionieren)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga3bVFCqkkQ

----------

